# TV-Beitrag über Nymphaion wird wiederholt



## Nymphaion (20. Mai 2013)

Wer es im letzten Jahr verpasst hat, kann uns morgen (Dienstag 21.5.2013) nochmal im Bayrischen Fernsehen sehen. Um 15:30 Uhr wird der Bericht noch einmal in der Sendung `Wir in Bayern` gezeigt (http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisches-fernsehen/programmkalender/sendung555268.html) 

Das Fernsehteam war eine ganze Woche im Frühling 2012 bei uns, und das Ergebnis ist ein recht netter Bericht geworden. 'Unsere' Störche sind da auch ausgiebig zu bewundern.


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: TV-Beitrag über Nymphaion wird wiederholt*

Hallo Werner,

bist Du denn dann auch in der Sendung zu Gast (als Schmankerlkönig oder so)?


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: TV-Beitrag über Nymphaion wird wiederholt*

Nein, Studioaufnahmen gab es für diesen Bericht nicht. Die hat dafür der MDR mit uns gemacht, aber deren Sendung scheint nicht mehr wiederholt zu werden. Ich finde sie auch im Internet nicht mehr. Hat vielleicht irgendjemand noch einen Link dazu?


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: TV-Beitrag über Nymphaion wird wiederholt*

Ich ab grad mal geschaut, die haben die Seite aus der Mediathek leider rausgenommen, ich kann höchstens mal gucken, ob ich den noch auf der Festplatte habe.


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: TV-Beitrag über Nymphaion wird wiederholt*

Danke, ein Kunde war so nett und hat den uns den Link zum Video per Facebook zukommen lassen!
Für alle die der Beitrag interessiert:  Nymphaion im Fernsehen


----------



## bilderzaehler (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: TV-Beitrag über Nymphaion wird wiederholt*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Danke, ein Kunde war so nett und hat den uns den Link zum Video per Facebook zukommen lassen!



Toller Beitrag . . . schön habt ihrs da unten im Süden . . . 

Schöne Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: TV-Beitrag über Nymphaion wird wiederholt*

Dankeschön!
Die Aufnahmen waren leider aus dem Vorjahr, dieses Jahr lässt uns zumindest das Wetter im Stich 
Die Landschaft ist auch bei Schneefall schön... muss jetzt aber wirklich nicht mehr sein


----------

